# Top ten high gain heads!



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

So I wanna hear what people have been digging lately in the amp world. 

My top ten no order:
Diezel Herbert
5150/6505(+)
VHT Deliverance
Randall V2 Archetype
ENGL Savage
Mesa Mark 2C+
Orange Rockerverb 
Randall T2HH
VHT Pitbull 100CL
Framus Cobra

Let me here some new ones!


----------



## Talmaci (May 3, 2013)

1. 5150
2. Bogner Uberschall
3. Mesa Rectifier (2 ch.)
4. Marshall JCM800 (+boost)
5. Fryette Pittbull Ultralead
6. ENGL Powerball
7. Krank Krankenstein
8. Orange Rockeverb
9. Framus Cobra
10. Diezel Herbert


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

Nice man! The Uber should have been in mine too haha, ah well! Good to see an 800 gettin respect!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 3, 2013)

1) Earforce Two
2) VHT/Fryette Pitbull UL
3) VHT/Fryette Deliverance 120W
3) modded JCM800
5) EVH 5150
6) Diezel Vh4
7) Diezel Hagen
7) SunnT 
9) Randall Thrasher
10) Engl SE

Edit: Ofc only of the amps I have played, can't judge what you don't know - right?^^


----------



## oniduder (May 3, 2013)

idk no particular order, and i'm listed only shit i've owned k?

dar fbm
fortin natas
ultralead kt88's style
mesa mark iv
peavey 6505+ or - doesn't matter to me, modded or not, all sounds good
diezel herbie
shit this is harder than i thought.....
randall v2, honestly i'm not joking it's a bad boi
diezel vh4
engl invader for sho

and a fat dick up your ass, sorry that's only 9

regards


----------



## col (May 3, 2013)

Out of the amps I've used:
tier 1:
Mako Mak2 Dorado
Dual Rectifier rackmount
tier 2:
Engl Powerball
Diezel Herbert
Framus Cobra
5150
tier 3:
Framus Dragon
Diezel VH4
Sansamp PSA-1
Laney GH100L


----------



## Albionic (May 3, 2013)

1)Mesa boogiie mark v
2)5150III
3)JCM800
4)VHT pitbull ul
5)Engl fireball
6)soldano slo 100
7)splawn nitro
8)Randall v2
9)Marshall vs100 
10)6505(+)


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

Hearing some sick choices! Anyone here got personal experience with Mako?? Super curious


----------



## col (May 3, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> Hearing some sick choices! Anyone here got personal experience with Mako?? Super curious



What do you want to know? I've had mine for 5-6 years now. This was recorded entirely with the Mako:


----------



## jbab (May 3, 2013)

1) Mark V
2) Dual Rectifier
3) 5150
4) SLO 100
5)
6)
7)
8) Line 6 Spider
9) Boss Metal Zone
10) Whatever they used in that song:
Final Placement, "Shine"


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

Oh just curious as to what you could compare it to!


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

And shit dude that sounds unbelievable


----------



## braintheory (May 3, 2013)

Mesa/Boogie mark iii coliseum blue stripe
mesa/boogie mark v
mesa/boogie triple rectifier reborn
mesa/boogie stiletto deuce stage ii
diezel herbert
engl powerball ii
diamond nitrox
marshall jmp 2203
fryette pitbull ultralead
cameron atomica


----------



## greendog86 (May 3, 2013)

1. mesa roadster
2. 6505+
2. orange rockerverb
3. framus cobra
4. splawn nitro
5. bogner uberschall
6. genz benz el diablo
7. rivera knucklehead tre
8. ada mp1 ( i know its actually a preamp...)
9. kerry king jcm800
10. mark v

not so sure about the order... but these my favorite 10.


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

Nice! El Diablo, very underappreciated heads!


----------



## col (May 3, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> Oh just curious as to what you could compare it to!



Not really sure, it has its own sound. And you can tweak it to sound more saturated or dry type of gain with the two gain knobs. A more saturated and compressed Deliverance maybe? It's like an Engl in that regard, but a lot more mids, more raw and less fizzy.

Here's a good clip of how it sounds in the room: (not mine)
http://www.tonefinder.com/?section=id&value=438


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

You've described my perfect amp, damn, I need to try one of these in person..


----------



## Hollowway (May 3, 2013)

I had a Peavey XXX for a while, and that guy could get some amazing tones as well. I don't think I've played 10 high gain heads, but out of what I have played, in no particular order...

Fryette 50CL
Peavey XXX
DAR Tuzzia
Mark IV
Roadster


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 3, 2013)

Howd you like that DAR man?


----------



## Talmaci (May 3, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> Howd you like that DAR man?



Oh! It's avant-guarde-style!


----------



## viesczy (May 3, 2013)

No order... 

Mesa Road King II
Mesa Mark V
Genz Benz El Diablo 100/50
Genz Benz El Diablo 60/30
Peavey XXX
Bugera 333XL

Oddly I own all of those but the Mark... must control myself!

Derek


----------



## EOT (May 3, 2013)

1-Diezel Herbert
2-DAR FBM
The rest in no order
VHT UL
Mesa Triple Rec
Peavey 6505+
Engl InVader 100

That's pretty much all I have experience with.


----------



## Luke Acacia (May 3, 2013)

1 Engl PBII
2 Bogner Uberschall
3 5150 II/6505+
4 Laboga Mr Hector
5 Mesa Dual Rec
6 Framus Cobra
7 Diezel Herbert
8 JCM 900 with a boost obviously
9 Orange Rockverb
10 ENGL Fireball 100


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 4, 2013)

Repost I'm sure, but here is music radar's list.
12 best amps for heavy metal | MusicRadar

I've not played enough different grade-A heads to do a ranking yet.
I sure do like their #1 though.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> Howd you like that DAR man?



It's nice! Much more saturation than my Fryette/VHT, but still very articulate. They're an awesome complement to each other. I kind of want to get a Mark IV or a JCM 800 to round out my faves, but I feel like the Marshall is too loose, now that I'm so used to tight gain, and I'm moving away from liking the 6L6 sound.

The Tuzzia has been in the shop to get the lighting circuit since last year, because Mike is so swamped with all the FBM orders. I really need to get that thing back.


----------



## MBMoreno (May 4, 2013)

I can't make a list of 10, but it would have to include a Carvin V3. I'm pretty sure I won't let go of mine for anything.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 4, 2013)

Randall Satan
Randall T2HH
Randall Thrasher
5150/6505 1,2,3
Saldano slo 100
VHT/Fryette Delivernce
Engl Invader
Mako Makoplex
Mesa/boogie Mark V
Framus Cobra


----------



## col (May 4, 2013)

Luke Acacia said:


> 1 Engl PBII
> -
> 10 ENGL Fireball 100



These two really that different from each other?


----------



## Choop (May 4, 2013)

These are just my favorites! D)

1. Marshall JVM410H
2. EVH 5150 III
3. Engl Savage
4. VHT Sig:X
5. Framus Dragon
6. Diezel Herbert
7. Mesa Mark IV/V
8. Mesa Dual Rectifier
9. Soldano SLO-100
10. Bogner Uberschall


----------



## greendog86 (May 4, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> Nice! El Diablo, very underappreciated heads!



so true! it is one of the most hated amps out there...
i think people dislike it so much because they check it in stores... meaning
low volume, stock EL34 tubes and probably through a shitty G-flex cab.

i play mine with 6l6 tubes and through a v30 loaded cab... and it smashes!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 5, 2013)

In some order of preference, but can never rate them, but best high gain amp heads I've played:
VHT / Fryette Ultralead
Mesa Roadking II
Randall RM100 (with the right moodules, i believe the bogner uubershaller clone)
Peavey 5150 (bias modded, block letter)
Diezel Herbert

Apart from that, not found myself wanting anything else.

I still want to try a Soldano Slo-100 and a Bogner Ubershaller.

Out of the amps listed I wouldn't mind owning a flavour of Diezel, but to be honest, between the VHT, Mesa and 5150 I have pretty much everything covered!


----------



## Luke Acacia (May 5, 2013)

col said:


> These two really that different from each other?


 
Yes


----------



## col (May 5, 2013)

Luke Acacia said:


> Yes



I was expecting a bit more elaborate explanation of the differences.


----------



## Luke Acacia (May 5, 2013)

The features are really different on both amps, The gain is similar but definitely different.
You can make either of them sound very similar to each other but they both can do things that the other cant. IMO obviously.


----------



## cardinal (May 6, 2013)

No particular order, though the SLO probably is my fav:

SLO
VH4
Dual Rec
Boosted JCM800
Ubershall 
VHT Deliverance 
Mark IV (no experience with the other Marks, and it only seems to sound good with someone else playing it... Can't explain why.)
Electadyne (high enough gain for me and sounds huge)
VHT Pitbull (played a 50ST, I assume the others are similarly awesome and vicious sounding)

That's only eight... I've played others but don't like them enough to put on "top" list.


----------



## Valennic (May 6, 2013)

1. VHT Deliverance
2. Diezel Einstein
3. Diezel VH4
4. Orange Dark Terror
5. Orange Thunderverb
6. Orange Rockerverb

and the one I haven't played, a Cornford MKII. I love the tone out of the damn thing though. One day....

I haven't tried too terribly many more. The ones I have tried other than these have been meh to my ears. Played a Herbert too. Just didn't get along with it


----------



## Promit (May 6, 2013)

1) Mesa Dual Rectifier
2) Peavey 5150/6505
3) Soldano SLO-100
4) Diezel VH4
5) Any other Rectifier
6) Peavey XXX/3120/JSX
7) Carvin V3
8) Mesa Mark V
9, 10) Maybe some Splawn or something.


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 6, 2013)

cardinal said:


> No particular order, though the SLO probably is my fav:
> 
> SLO
> VH4
> ...



I agree about the Mark IV dude! Mesa Mark's are a bitch to tweak right. It's almost a miniboss to the whole game of tone chasing. I decided I'd move on from them, but I admit they have the potential to sound pristine.



Valennic said:


> 1. VHT Deliverance
> 2. Diezel Einstein
> 3. Diezel VH4
> 4. Orange Dark Terror
> ...



I neeeeed to try a Cornford someday man! If it's good enough for Guthrie Govan haha. What about the herbert didn't work for ya bro?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 6, 2013)

1. Randall V2
2. JCM900
3. 5150 II
4. JCM2000 
5. Randall Cyclone...

Awww... that all I've got...


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2013)

SLO
IIC+
JCM800 2210
JMP 2204
Other Soldano's
Other Mark series III-IV-V

I haven't tried many of the newer amps, would like to try the Carvin V3 and Legacy 3 at some point.


----------



## karjim (May 6, 2013)

Engl Savage 60 
Engl Invader 100
Mesa Triple Rec EL34 + 808 
Laney VH100RN + 909
VHT UL100
Laboga Mr Hector
Peavey 6534+ + 808
EVH 5150 
Orange Rockeverb 50 + TS9
Marshall JCM800 2203 + 909 
Carvin Legacy + SD1

And I haven't tested the big ones, that's hard to find in south of France: Bogner Splawn Soldano Diezel ..


----------



## cardinal (May 6, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> I agree about the Mark IV dude! Mesa Mark's are a bitch to tweak right. It's almost a miniboss to the whole game of tone chasing. I decided I'd move on from them, but I admit they have the potential to sound pristine.



I swear some guy can be playing a Mark IV right in front of me and it sounds awesome. I'll take the guitar, touch nothing on the amp and try to play and it suddenly sounds bad. Never could figure it out. I'd love to tinker with a Mark IIC+ but I'm afraid it'll be the same thing. Luckily there are plenty of other amps out there!


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 6, 2013)

Owned/played:
1) Dual rec (2ch)
2) 3120 (cleaner gain than 5150}
3) 5150
Heard an loved:
4) Vh4
5) Deliverance
6) Invader
7) valve king (you have to have every thing or the setup sounds shitty...ie os mesa cab, boost, tight playing)




Your only getting 7 from mehh


----------



## RustInPeace (May 6, 2013)

From what I've owned...

1. Mark V - I've been getting lots of compliments on my tone lately...
2. JVM 205H - Really miss this! very versatile...
3. XXX - didnt actually own, but my friend had one I fixed and played through a bunch of times, gassing for one now..
4. 5150 - classic, but clean channel is unuseable IMO
6. Single Rec - My first tube amp, wish I still had it. I didnt know how to dial in amps back then and I ended up trading it for a randall 3/4 stack.
7. Randall rg200 212 with randall 412 - not very good, actually.


----------



## sage (May 6, 2013)

The only amp I'd add to the mix here is the JSX, preferably with a set of KT77s in it. Lots of gain and character and a clean channel that is really everything a clean channel should be. Other than that, my favourite has been a Mesa Single Rectifier, which has a highly under-rated clean section itself, very touch sensitive, and has the ability to get that power tube grind at slightly lower volumes than the Dual and Triple Recs.


----------



## Valennic (May 6, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> I agree about the Mark IV dude! Mesa Mark's are a bitch to tweak right. It's almost a miniboss to the whole game of tone chasing. I decided I'd move on from them, but I admit they have the potential to sound pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> I neeeeed to try a Cornford someday man! If it's good enough for Guthrie Govan haha. What about the herbert didn't work for ya bro?



It just felt waaaaay wrong to me. I think I'll need to give another one a shot one day, the guitar I put through it may have had a lot do with it. Just felt undefined, way too loose for me.


----------



## Rook (May 6, 2013)

In no particular order;
Diesel Einstein
Mesa Roadster
ENGL Invader
Marshall Vintage Modern
Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet

And that's all I can think of. Not really a high gain person.


----------



## KAMI (May 6, 2013)

In no particular order:

EVH 5150iii
Engl Savage 120
Engl Fireball 100
Orange Rockerverb 100
Orange TH100
Blackstar Series One 200
DV Mark Triple 6
Laney Ironheart 120
Laney VH100R
Line 6 Vetta ii HD


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 6, 2013)

I"ve owned many heads but a Randall v2 with an extensive array of pedals takes the 1 spot for me <3 


Seriously underated. Sounds deadly with some eminence swamp thangs in a custom cab.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 7, 2013)

10-1:
Mesa Dual Rectifier set up like this: Bold, Vacuum Tubes, 6l6, channel 3, modern... Seriously, my face did like this the other day!


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 7, 2013)

WestOfSeven said:


> I"ve owned many heads but a Randall v2 with an extensive array of pedals takes the 1 spot for me <3
> 
> 
> Seriously underated. Sounds deadly with some eminence swamp thangs in a custom cab.




I agree my Archetype sounded amazing, just wasn't the sound in my head so I had to move on! But V2's are phenomenal, definitely in my top 10



Mega-Mads said:


> 10-1:
> Mesa Dual Rectifier set up like this: Bold, Vacuum Tubes, 6l6, channel 3, modern... Seriously, my face did like this the other day!



Great amps for sure man!


----------



## smucarolina (May 7, 2013)

The real title of this thread should be: Top Amps I have Owned...as in I hate when people give opinions on gear they have never played, tested, or used...

so here is my refined list of the top amps I have owned [assuming we are talking hi gain of course]:

1. Framus Cobra
2. Mesa Boogie 2 Channel Triple Rectifier
3. EVH 5150 III 50 watt
4. EVH 5150 III 100 watt (there is a slight difference between the two IMO)
5. Peavey 5150 II/6505+
6. Line 6 Duoverb
7. Rocktron Chameleon (I know its a preamp...)
8. Rocktron Pro Gap (see above)
9. Krank Rev. Jr.
10. ummm here I dunno....forgot what else I may or may not have owned


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 7, 2013)

In no particular order:

Diezel Herbert
5150
Mesa Boogie Mark 2C+
Framus Cobra
Bogner Uberschall TJ
ENGL Powerball II
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
Soldano SLO100
VHT Deliverance
Orange Rockerverb


----------



## Alcoholocaust (May 7, 2013)

Favourites that I've spent a lot of time with:

-5150 original 
-5150II
-Framus Cobra
-DAR FBM
-ENGL Invader


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 8, 2013)

smucarolina said:


> 1. Framus Cobra




I really hope that i get the chance to use one of those badboys live one day. I've heard some INSANE live sounds with that amp!

[Youtubevid]VS6bics_BnI[/Youtubevid]


----------



## WestOfSeven (May 8, 2013)

AnthonyPuddu said:


> I agree my Archetype sounded amazing, just wasn't the sound in my head so I had to move on! But V2's are phenomenal, definitely in my top 10
> 
> 
> 
> Great amps for sure man!


 
I use a v2 with a pedalboard that weighs around 100lbs to get the sound I here in my head  I've gone through stupid amounts of high end heads and the randalls with tons of pedals just do it for me.


----------

